# MX-980 Universal Remote Help



## gtrhero (Apr 15, 2019)

I saw previous posts on the MX-980 remote from old posts. I was wondering if any of the CCP software was still available. I have templates for multiple equipment codes to add to the MX-980 remote, but unfortuantly i need a copy of the Complete Control Program (CCP) to load codes or make any changes to the remotes. Anyone out there that could help, i would greatly appriciate it...


----------



## Gadget (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi
I'm using MX-950's and MSC-400's in my HT: have the Complete Control setup (from 2010!) and MX980 setup programs if you'd like them.
(EDIT): Link to both Complete Control and MX-980 installs : http://www.filefactory.com/file/2kqrpt9i2wct/URC.zip


----------



## gtrhero (Apr 15, 2019)

!!! You are a life saver!! I am at work now, but i will download when i get home tonight. I am sooo greatful for this. I purchased a pair of the MX-980 from someone who no longer used them. Unfortunately, the remotes would be useless unless i could program them to my equipment. I found several sites that allow be to install packages for my equipment, but i needed the software you provided to do this. Again thank you!!


----------



## BaronMind (Apr 11, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Hi
> I'm using MX-950's and MSC-400's in my HT: have the Complete Control setup (from 2010!) and MX980 setup programs if you'd like them.
> (EDIT): Link to both Complete Control and MX-980 installs : URC.zip - FileFactory


Hey, the link above no longer seems to host the software (it now directs you to the URC homepage). Know of anywhere else I can get that software? 

Thanks!

(EDIT): Never mind, found it thanks!


----------



## johnjdemarco (Oct 29, 2021)

BaronMind said:


> Hey, the link above no longer seems to host the software (it now directs you to the URC homepage). Know of anywhere else I can get that software?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (EDIT): Never mind, found it thanks!


I could use some help here. i have a huge URC system with a bunch of MX-980 remotes installed in 2009. One remote lost the programming, I have the rcf files that i need to load onto it but don't have the software and my installer left the business 10 years ago. Can anyone help? I contacted URC who pointed me to their legacy software page but MX-980 isn't there. Thanks in advance.


----------

